# Trek Carbon Frame



## mearle (14 Feb 2009)

Mid 90's Trek 2500, 7 main carbon tubes bonded to aluminium lugs and headtube.
57cm centre-centre top tube and seat tube.
Was a top of the range model, fitted with dura-ace.
Unfortunately there is a catch - the bonding of the seat tube to the bottom bracket shell has come loose and this needs re-bonding.
I haven't used it in more than 5 years, and then Condor Cycles suggested it would cost about £50 to repair.
The fitted carbon fork is new and unused - I had just replaced the original aluminium fork when a short test ride revealed the bottom bracket problem.
The dura-ace headset is a little notchy, though it's probably too tight, or needs new bearings.
The frame is free.
The forks are an optional extra.
If anybody wants it, I'd prefer collection (North London) rather than the hassle of packaging and posting it.


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## mearle (14 Feb 2009)

Bloody hell, that was fast !
I'll pm you my details.


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2009)

I can smell free carbon fibre from 200 miles.

Thanks. I may send a minion.


----------



## aserota (15 Feb 2009)

If this falls through i can collect this week

thanks ad


----------



## stedlocks (17 Feb 2009)

highly unlikely, but 3rd dibs


----------



## montage (28 Feb 2009)

o.o a FREE carbon frame?
hot stuff


----------



## mickle (28 Feb 2009)

Erm sorry to mess thee all about but neither I nor my representatives will be able to collect this for a few weeks. Over to you aserota.


----------



## stedlocks (5 Mar 2009)

Stedlocks is still sitting here watching

that makes me 2nd dibs now then? Can collect anytime


----------



## aserota (5 Mar 2009)

Sorry just texting you, didnt realise i have a pm

Id still like this


----------



## stedlocks (10 Mar 2009)

Mearle and Aserota, you have PM


----------

